# Berlusca il vincitore?



## Verena67 (14 Aprile 2008)

..gli exit poll lo danno in testa con il 40 - 43 %, di contro al 37 - 40 % del pd (primo partito); boom lega, crollo Sinistra arcobaleno, Santanché non sfiora il muro del 4 %, Casini intorno al 5%:

http://www.lastampa.it/redazione/default.asp


Baci!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2008)




----------



## Old Anna A (14 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ..gli exit poll lo danno in testa con il 40 - 43 %, di contro al 37 - 40 % del pd (primo partito); boom lega, crollo Sinistra arcobaleno, Santanché non sfiora il muro del 4 %, Casini intorno al 5%:
> 
> http://www.lastampa.it/redazione/default.asp
> 
> ...


praticamente sono alla pari..


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> praticamente sono alla pari..


non ricominceranno con lo sbaglio del conto delle schede ...............


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Nonostante le cazzate sparse a piene mani nelle ultime settimane, ha vinto lo stesso...vabbè mo' governa il senatur, se la situazione non fosse tragica ci sarebbe da ridere.


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nonostante le cazzate sparse a piene mani nelle ultime settimane, ha vinto lo stesso...vabbè mo' governa il senatur, se la situazione non fosse tragica ci sarebbe da ridere.


pianino pianino...mica è detto


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> pianino pianino...mica è detto


sta a vedere come si ricomincia con l'altalena prima destra e poi sinistra ..........


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> sta a vedere come si ricomincia con l'altalena prima destra e poi sinistra ..........


ehhh chi perde romperà i coglioni per un mese...


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ehhh chi perde romperà i coglioni per un mese...


occhio che ti multano.........


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ehhh chi perde romperà i coglioni per un mese...



Solo un mese?... rompera' i coglioni fino alla fine del mandato no...?


----------



## Minerva (14 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ehhh chi perde romperà i coglioni per un mese...


hai ragione, piccola vedetta lombarda


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2008)

casa71 ha detto:


> occhio che ti multano.........


tanto se vince il nano c'è l'indulto..


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ..gli exit poll lo danno in testa con il 40 - 43 %, di contro al 37 - 40 % del pd (primo partito); boom lega, crollo Sinistra arcobaleno, Santanché non sfiora il muro del 4 %, Casini intorno al 5%:
> 
> http://www.lastampa.it/redazione/default.asp
> 
> ...


Comunque sia Veltroni ha già avuto un grande risultato. Non dimenticate che fino all'ultimo il grande uomo nano diceva che il distacco era immutato, e cioè di almeno 5-6 punti. Se gli exit poll saranno confermati parliamo al max di un 2-3 %.

La palla probabilmente passa in mano a Casini.

Berlusca avrà l'incarico di formare il governo e Casini sarà l'unico interlocutore possibile. E il Pierferdi se la giocherà alla grande, ben sapendo che un suo no (ed un sì dall'altra parte) determinerebbe la possibilità di un governo Veltroni.

Vedrete.... Gli toglierà le mutande.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Comunque sia Veltroni ha già avuto un grande risultato. Non dimenticate che fino all'ultimo il grande uomo nano diceva che il distacco era immutato, e cioè di almeno 5-6 punti. Se gli exit poll saranno confermati parliamo al max di un 2-3 %.
> 
> La palla probabilmente passa in mano a Casini.
> 
> ...


che spettacolo ignobile


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che spettacolo ignobile


 
Ma no !!!! Unodinoi s'arrapa alla grande.......


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma no !!!! Unodinoi s'arrapa alla grande.......


ma moltedinoi no.....


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che spettacolo ignobile


anche peggio...
ecco, siore e siori, in diretta per voi la spartizione delle poltrone..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che spettacolo ignobile


Non l'avete già visto?


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche peggio...
> ecco, siore e siori, in diretta per voi la spartizione delle poltrone..


tanto per consolarci per ora mastella è fuori dai giochi..


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

Non vorrei rompere la guardate che siamo nuovamente nella cacca e che non impariamo mai niente. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Che ci sia stato il boom della lega dopo le minchiate a iosa del senatur dei miei...
a me lascia basita.
voi avete voglia di ridere??
io per niente


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> voi avete voglia di ridere??
> io per niente


no spariamoci tutti


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> no spariamoci tutti


spararsi no ma sbronzarsi..è il minimo


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> spararsi no ma sbronzarsi..è il minimo


ogni occasione è buona...


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Non vorrei rompere la guardate che siamo nuovamente nella cacca e che non impariamo mai niente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siamo una società culturalmente sotto i livelli standard. Siamo così disinformati che chi vota Berlusca o la Lega nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi pensa davvero, come dice il nano, che tutti i problemi del Paese sono causati dalla sinistra. Se solo facesse due conti si accorgerebbe che in totale la sinistra ha governato 4 anni dal dopoguerra ad oggi...Il Berlusca 7...e col Berlusca in coalizione ci sono tutti quelli che hanno governato per 40 anni dopo la caduta del fascismo..
Solo che è troppo fatiscoso leggere due libri..Vedere la televisione è molto più comodo...

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

Ad ogni modo...Vincerà certamente, questo lo si sapeva prima.
Si dice che quello che conta è vincere...Ma ha dilapidato un vantaggio di almeno 10 punti...e soprattutto alla camera il vantaggio è più risicato. 
Questa cosa mi fa sperare che le nuove generazioni sono meno rincretinite e culturalmente migliori delle precedenti.

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2008)

Aspettiamo un po' a vedere i risultati definitivi...
Ma l'atmosfera di qualunquismo io l'ho percepita da ogni parte e si sa il qualunquismo a cosa porta...


----------



## Mari' (14 Aprile 2008)

Non sono stupita neanche un po.


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma no !!!! Unodinoi s'arrapa alla grande.......


Faresti bene a non parlare di me e di cose che non sai. Mi fa piacere che ti piace perdere se è di poco


----------



## Old amarax (14 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ..gli exit poll lo danno in testa con il 40 - 43 %, di contro al 37 - 40 % del pd (primo partito); boom lega, crollo Sinistra arcobaleno, Santanché non sfiora il muro del 4 %, Casini intorno al 5%:
> 
> http://www.lastampa.it/redazione/default.asp
> 
> ...


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Aprile 2008)

Queste votazioni hanno dimostrato una cosa, di nuovo, in modo inconfutabile: non siete un campione rappresentativo della popolazione italiana. Siete parte di una elite, di un gruppo di asceti. 
Gli italiani sono una massa di ignobili ignoranti. Chissà se frequentando forum e blog, invece che vivere per strada e annusando davvero i problemi, non possano erudirsi.
Io ci spero!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Comunque sia Veltroni ha già avuto un grande risultato. Non dimenticate che fino all'ultimo il grande uomo nano diceva che il distacco era immutato, e cioè di almeno 5-6 punti. Se gli exit poll saranno confermati parliamo al max di un 2-3 %.
> 
> La palla probabilmente passa in mano a Casini.
> 
> ...


Pare di no...

Ansa.it

Senato: 3/a proiezione ConsortiumPdl- Lega- Mpa 46, 4, Pd- Idv 37, 9, Udc 5, 7, Sa 4, 7, Destra 2, 4

(ANSA) - ROMA, 14 APR - Terza proiezione Consortium per Rai sulle coalizioni al Senato, con una copertura del 62%: Pdl+Lega+Mpa 46,4, Pd 37,9. Gli altri partiti: Udc 5,7, Sa 4,7, Destra-Ft 2,4, Ps 0,7, Sinistra critica 0,4, Unione democratica consumatori 0,4, Partito comunista lavoratori 0,3, Forza nuova 0,3, Pli 0,3, Per il bene comune 0,2, Lista Grilli parlanti 0,1, Meda 0,1, altri 0,1.


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Aprile 2008)

Infatti se Casini non arriva all'8% non gli può fare nemmeno una sega altro che togliere le mutande.


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Comunque sia Veltroni ha già avuto un grande risultato. Non dimenticate che fino all'ultimo il grande uomo nano diceva che il distacco era immutato, e cioè di almeno 5-6 punti. Se gli exit poll saranno confermati parliamo al max di un 2-3 %.
> 
> La palla probabilmente passa in mano a Casini.
> 
> ...


 
Ciò che dici mi fa capire che non sai, non conosci. Alla camera c'è il premio di maggioranza e pertanto chi vince anche di un solo voto in più gode della golden share e quindi maggioranza assoluta. Al Senato chi non ha almeno l'8% non elegge nemmeno un senatore. Casini non avrà nemmeno un senatore in senato quindi che cosa potrà fare?
Se me lo spieghi ti leggo con attenzione.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2008)

http://notizie.alice.it/elezioni_2008/risultati/nazionale_camera.html 
AGGIORNAMENTO ATTUALE SCRUTINII:

VOTI CAMERA

la sinistra l'arcobaleno 3.42%
pd  41.88%
udc - unione di centro  4.83%
pdl  41.78%
la destra  2.42%
altri  5.65%
VOTI SENATO

la sinistra l'arcobaleno  3.3%
pd  39.54%
udc - unione di centro  5.44%
pdl  45.94%
la destra  2.09%
altri 3.68%


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Infatti se Casini non arriva all'8% non gli può fare nemmeno una sega altro che togliere le mutande.


Ho letto gli ultimi dati.

Se lo spoglio reale non dimostra che la statistica è una scienza del cazzo.....

...... Sarà libero di farsi milioni di seghe.... da solo.

E preparatevi ad esistere all'Eiaculatio Immensa et Miracolosa

Questa volta davvero che dimostri la bontà delle sue idee

Se, come è certo, le sue idee ci porteranno definitivamente nella merda.... Beh.... Non ci saranno scusanti.... Nè i comunisti,  nè Casini, nè Follini, nè altri che non lo avranno lasciato governare....

Io ho davvero paura, te lo dico con tutta la serenità del caso....


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Infatti se Casini non arriva all'8% non gli può fare nemmeno una sega altro che togliere le mutande.


L'8% può ottenerlo in alcune regioni e lì sarebbe scomodo....in generale l'8% conta poco.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E comunque la Campania e l'Abruzzo pare stiano andando al Berlusca...

» 2008-04-14 18:02Proiezioni: Senato, Campania al PdlPd- Idv al 37, 8%, Pdl- Mpa al 46, 9%, Udc al 6, 4%, SA al 3, 4%
 (ANSA) - ROMA, 14 apr - Prima proiezione CONSORTIUM per RAI, riguardante le coalizioni per il Senato, Regione Campania. Netto vantaggio centrodestra. Copertura: 40%. PD-IDV 37,8: PARTITO DEMOCRATICO 31,8; DI PIETRO ITALIA DEI VALORI 6,0. PDL - MPA 46,9: POPOLO DELLA LIBERTA' 46,0; MOVIMENTO PER L'AUTONOMIA 0,9. UNIONE DI CENTRO: 6,4; LA SINISTRA L'ARCOBALENO 3,4; LA DESTRA FIAMMA TRICOLORE 1,3; PARTITO SOCIALISTA 0,9.


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Aprile 2008)

Io speravo in un pareggio per una grande coalizione PD PDL. Se no rischiamo 5 anni di secche.
Questo è il mio pensiero di uomo moderato.


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ciò che dici mi fa capire che non sai, non conosci. Alla camera c'è il premio di maggioranza e pertanto chi vince anche di un solo voto in più gode della golden share e quindi maggioranza assoluta. Al Senato chi non ha almeno l'8% non elegge nemmeno un senatore. Casini non avrà nemmeno un senatore in senato quindi che cosa potrà fare?
> Se me lo spieghi ti leggo con attenzione.


Io ovviamente mi riferivo al dato aggregato, e dunque agli equilibri politici in termini di consensi totali. Non avendo altri numeri, in quel momento.

Il resto l'ho scritto un attimo fa, avendo conosciuto meglio i dati.

Io non conosco, hai detto..... beh, ripeto....  Poche idee.... Tanta superficialità .... Poca delicatezza.... Tanta superbia.... Poco di tutto.... Tanto di poco.....

Auguri a te, molto meno al paese....

Ma tanto a quelli come te interessa solo l'ammontare del proprio conto in banca....


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2008)

Due anni fa berlusc. ebbe la maggioranza al senato, ma non se ne fece nulla perchè comunque con la 'vittoria regionale' alla fine il centro sinistra ebbe un paio di seggi in più. Pochi, ma sufficienti.
Oggi, stando alla situazine attuale, potrebbe essere invece che abbia la senato una maggioranza sia assoluta sia relativa (il margine sembra alto) ma comunqeu pochi senatori in più.... e la camera? Da questi scrutiniii sembra altalenante. Vedremo, direi.


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Poche idee.... Tanta superficialità .... Poca delicatezza.... Tanta superbia.... Poco di tutto.... Tanto di poco.....
> 
> Auguri a te, molto meno al paese....
> 
> Ma tanto a quelli come te interessa solo l'ammontare del proprio conto in banca....


Tu invece sembri conoscermi molto bene.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2008)

*Ultime alla camera...*

Ultimo aggiornamento: 14-04-2008 18:00:58 (Sezioni scrutinate: 2489 di 61062) 
*Liste : Italia *

Coalizione 1: WALTER VELTRONI (voti: 453522) 41.882%
Coalizione 2: SILVIO BERLUSCONI (voti: 452382) 41.778%
Coalizione 3: FAUSTO BERTINOTTI (voti: 37034)  3.42%
Coalizione 4: PIER FERDINANDO CASINI (voti: 52285) 4.828%
Coalizione 5: DANIELA GARNERO SANTANCHE' (voti: 26266) 2.425%
Coalizione 9: SERGIO RIBOLDI (voti: 436) 0.04%
Coalizione 34: STEFANO DE LUCA (voti: 3131)  0.289%
Coalizione 38: GIACOMO SANNA (voti: 262)  0.024%
Coalizione 42: ENRICO BOSELLI (voti: 8051) 0.743%
Coalizione 49: GIULIANO FERRARA (voti: 5603)  0.517%
Coalizione 56: FLAVIA D'ANGELI (voti: 5556)  0.513%
Coalizione 59: STEFANO MONTANARI (voti: 4126)  0.381%
Coalizione 60: LUIGI FERRANTE (voti: 20)  0.001%
Coalizione 66: CARLO COVI (voti: 60)  0.005%
Coalizione 68: FABIANA STEFANONI (voti: 55)  0.005%
Coalizione 69: MARCO FERRANDO (voti: 7397)  0.683%
Coalizione 78: ANDREAS POEDER (voti: 1217)  0.112%
Coalizione 85: EVA ROSSI (voti: 368) ] 0.033%
Coalizione 86: GIORGIO VIDO (voti: 1039)  0.095%
Coalizione 106: ANTONIO PIARULLI (voti: 3) 0%
Coalizione 125: RENZO RABELLINO (voti: 1823)  0.168%
Coalizione 126: BRUNO DE VITA (voti: 2855)  0.263%


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Tu invece sembri conoscermi molto bene.


Rileggiti i nostri scambi.... Chi ha sentenziato pesantemente sul conto dell'altro.... Chi ha dato dell'ubriacone drogato all'altro.....

Mi basta per dare un giudizio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Tu invece sembri conoscermi molto bene.


Prendi la bandiera e vai a festeggiare cantando e non stare tra questi grulli.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2008)

Vabbeh...nun se capisce un kaiser...ma pare che il PD sia in vantaggio alla camera rispetto al Berlusca...


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Prendi la bandiera e vai a festeggiare cantando e non stare tra questi grulli.


VADO  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Oh se ti viene da piangere puoi sempre piangere sulle spalle di gesù


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Io speravo in un pareggio per una grande coalizione PD PDL. Se no rischiamo 5 anni di secche.
> Questo è il mio pensiero di uomo moderato.


Io speravo tutto tranne il Berlusca..Al Berlusca preferisco pure i Borghezio e i Calderoli...Purtroppo pure quella moralità ruspante che animava la Lega anni fa è stata persa inesorabilmente allenadosi col nano. Tanto è vero che per prendere voti al Nord mette i manifesti scrivendo "Roma Ladrona", come se i suoi ministri e deputati non fossero giù a roma con gli stessi stipendi e privilegi degli altri. Una vera e propria presa per il Culo del proprio elettorato, che non essendo costituito da grosse "cime", si lascia ovviamente ingabolare.
Berlusconi è l'unica persona che va al Governo SOLO per fare i propri interessi...e questa cosa non la sopporto, mi fa letteralmente vomitare. 
Io sinceremente mi vergognerei di votare una lista che ha tra i propri candidati gente come CUFFARO e DELL'UTRI, condannati con sentenza definitiva per reati mafiosi..Roba che negli Stati Uniti li avrebbero mandati a Guantanamo a prendere le bastonate dalla mattina alla sera e qui fanno i politici e le leggi...Mi vergognerei , ma c'è chi questa vergogna non la prova.
Mi vergognerei di votare uno che dà del farabutto a Di Pietro, che da politico sarà pure quello che è, ma che da giudice era riuscito a smuovere qualcosa con Tangentopoli...Il problema è che l'anno dopo le elezioni le vinse il Berlusca e tutto finì in una bolla di sapone...Ritrovandoci ancora oggi con lo stesso sistema...e due poveri pirla che pagarono per tutti...Per tutti quelli che ancora oggi sono in Parlamento e guarda caso in che lista? Non faccio bene , ma la risposta la sapete benissimo...
Io un pò di vergogna la proverei...

Buscopann


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vabbeh...nun se capisce un kaiser...ma pare che il PD sia in vantaggio alla camera rispetto al Berlusca...


E' talmente altalenante la cosa..... secondo me fino a stasera cambia (di poco) per il berlusca. Non so perchè ma gli ultimi seggi scrutinati gli regalano sempre parecchi voti... non so se è perchè gli elettori di sinistra sono più chiari nell'indicazione di voto e le schede si scrutinano più rapidamente!


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> VADO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu invece corri a leccare il culo al padrone...... E fai presto, sennò ti perdi il meglio....


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io speravo tutto tranne il Berlusca..Al Berlusca preferisco pure i Borghezio e i Calderoli...Purtroppo pure quella moralità ruspante che animava la Lega anni fa è stata persa inesorabilmente allenadosi col nano. Tanto è vero che per prendere voti al Nord mette i manifesti scrivendo "Roma Ladrona", come se i suoi ministri e deputati non fossero giù a roma con gli stessi stipendi e privilegi degli altri. Una vera e propria presa per il Culo del proprio elettorato, che non essendo costituito da grosse "cime", si lascia ovviamente ingabolare.
> Berlusconi è l'unica persona che va al Governo SOLO per fare i propri interessi...e questa cosa non la sopporto, mi fa letteralmente vomitare.
> Io sinceremente mi vergognerei di votare una lista che ha tra i propri candidati gente come CUFFARO e DELL'UTRI, condannati con sentenza definitiva per reati mafiosi..Roba che negli Stati Uniti li avrebbero mandati a Guantanamo a prendere le bastonate dalla mattina alla sera e qui fanno i politici e le leggi...Mi vergognerei , ma c'è chi questa vergogna non la prova.
> Mi vergognerei di votare uno che dà del farabutto a Di Pietro, che da politico sarà pure quello che è, ma che da giudice era riuscito a smuovere qualcosa con Tangentopoli...Il problema è che l'anno dopo le elezioni le vinse il Berlusca e tutto finì in una bolla di sapone...Ritrovandoci ancora oggi con lo stesso sistema...e due poveri pirla che pagarono per tutti...Per tutti quelli che ancora oggi sono in Parlamento e guarda caso in che lista? Non faccio bene , ma la risposta la sapete benissimo...
> ...


 
Busco il punto è che i politici pensano tutti alla loro saccoccia non c'è chi è più virtuoso. Mi fa sorridere che qualcuno possa credere che a sinistra siano più virtuosi. Mi fa davvero sorridere.
Di Pietro è uguale agli altri.


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E' talmente altalenante la cosa..... secondo me fino a stasera cambia (di poco) per il berlusca. Non so perchè ma gli ultimi seggi scrutinati gli regalano sempre parecchi voti... non so se è perchè gli elettori di sinistra sono più chiari nell'indicazione di voto e le schede si scrutinano più rapidamente!


Perchè le sezioni che funzionano meglio sono quelle del Centro Italia. Le ultime e le più incasinate sono quelle del Sud e della Sicilia, storicamente legate(soprattutto la Sicilia che è la più grande Regione italiana) al Berlusca...
Dove c'è la compra dei voti lui stravince...

Buscopann


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Tu invece corri a leccare il culo al padrone...... E fai presto, sennò ti perdi il meglio....


Io non ho padroni ... e tu? A chi stai rubando soldi stando collegato a quest'ora? Fila via a lavorare!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Busco il punto è che i politici pensano tutti alla loro saccoccia non c'è chi è più virtuoso. Mi fa sorridere che qualcuno possa credere che a sinistra siano più virtuosi. Mi fa davvero sorridere.
> Di Pietro è uguale agli altri.


Vedi...Tu ragioni come un qualunquista...sono tutti uguali.
Non è vero.
Perchè se è vero che tutti quanti fanno politica per arricchirsi e godersi i privilegi (e su questo non ci piove), c'è anche chi ogni tanto prova a fare delle leggi. 
Ecco...il nano malefico le leggi le fa SOLO per i suoi interessi...E visto che lui ha in mano tre televisioni, aziende dell'editoria, delle costruzioni e chi più ne ha più nè metta è evidente che potendo fare le leggi, fa solo leggi per le proprie attività.
Cazzo...ma ci siamo scordati la depenalizzazione del falso in bilancio? I condoni? Una legge elettorale votata a colpi di maggioranza? L'esclusione dalla televisione di Biagi, Santoro ecc..ecc..
Ste cose fanno vomitare...
Prodi mi faceva davvero cagare...ma per piacere...Berlusconi è un delinquente..E mi sorprendo come la gente possa mettere sullo stesso piano uno stronzo con un delinquente...Io se posso votrare scelgo lo stronzo..Il delinquente dovrebbe stare da un'altra parte...

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

E poi...se sono tutti uguali..Come mai il 90% dei condannati con sentenza definitiva sta tutta da una parte?

E come mai il Berlusca stravince in Sicilia da anni? Perchè ovviamente è attento alle politiche del meridione vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Old latriglia (14 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vedi...Tu ragioni come un qualunquista...sono tutti uguali.
> Non è vero.
> Perchè se è vero che tutti quanti fanno politica per arricchirsi e godersi i privilegi (e su questo non ci piove), c'è anche chi ogni tanto prova a fare delle leggi.
> Ecco...il nano malefico le leggi le fa SOLO per i suoi interessi...E visto che lui ha in mano tre televisioni, aziende dell'editoria, delle costruzioni e chi più ne ha più nè metta è evidente che potendo fare le leggi, fa solo leggi per le proprie attività.
> ...


c'è da dire che per quanto delinquente (o presunto, visto che è fuori?) la gente allora arrivava a fine mese .... tralasciando il conto in banca, credo stia li la differenza


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vedi...Tu ragioni come un qualunquista...sono tutti uguali.
> Non è vero.
> Perchè se è vero che tutti quanti fanno politica per arricchirsi e godersi i privilegi (e su questo non ci piove), c'è anche chi ogni tanto prova a fare delle leggi.
> Ecco...il nano malefico le leggi le fa SOLO per i suoi interessi...E visto che lui ha in mano tre televisioni, aziende dell'editoria, delle costruzioni e chi più ne ha più nè metta è evidente che potendo fare le leggi, fa solo leggi per le proprie attività.
> ...


Lo stronzo porta alla rovina un paese. Negli ultimi 2 anni di berlusconi i consumi erano in ripresa.
Comunque non ha senso parlare con un qualunquista come me. Fatevi il sangue amaro voi che io intanto me ne vado a giocare a calcio. 
Tanto domani, vince berlusconi o vince veltroni, io dovrò tornare a lavoro.


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> c'è da dire che per quanto delinquente (o presunto, visto che è fuori?) la gente allora arrivava a fine mese .... tralasciando il conto in banca, credo stia li la differenza


E tu pensi che il fatto che la gente non arrivi a fine mese dipendda da due anni del Governo Prodi? Eh sì...è tutta colpa dei comunisti che mangiano i bambini...
Ora vedrai che col Berluska invece ti arrivano i soldi per Natale..vai tranquillo

Buscopann


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E poi...se sono tutti uguali..Come mai il 90% dei condannati con sentenza definitiva sta tutta da una parte?
> 
> E come mai il Berlusca stravince in Sicilia da anni? Perchè ovviamente è attento alle politiche del meridione vero?
> 
> ...


E io sarei il qualunquista?


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Aprile 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> c'è da dire che per quanto delinquente (o presunto, visto che è fuori?) la gente allora arrivava a fine mese .... tralasciando il conto in banca, credo stia li la differenza


Perchè hai creato un nuovo nick per dire queste cose?


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> c'è da dire che per quanto delinquente (o presunto, visto che è fuori?) la gente allora arrivava a fine mese .... tralasciando il conto in banca, credo stia li la differenza


Sul fatto che è fuori..Beh,...
forse non lo sai..ma quando era Presidente del Consiglio si è votato la leggina sulla depenalizzazione del falso in bilancio.
Così hanno archiviato il processo che era in corso contro di lui in cui è stato condannato..perchè il fatto non costituiva più reato.
informati...poi dopo vai pure a festeggiare

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Perchè hai creato un nuovo nick per dire queste cose?


Guarda che ti sta dando ragione, eh...


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> E io sarei il qualunquista?


Se mi dici che sono tutti uguali si...
Io sto provando a dimostrarti che qualche differenza nelle due liste c'è...

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

*unodinoi*

vedi, io non sono contenta ma non lo sarei stata in nessun caso.
ho votato sperando che le cose cambiassero, che la gente avesse un minimo di coerenza e invece non è così.
a me che la lega abbia fatto il botto  disturba veramente.
che ancora berlusconi abbia un così grande seguito mi porta a pensare che io non ho capito proprio niente 
ed è ovvio e inconfutabile che non ho capito una fava
comunque sono tristissima e penso che mi piglierò una sbronza e che inizierò a pensare veramente di andare fuori da questo paese di merda


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che ti sta dando ragione, eh...


Non ho mai sopportato chi, per dire la sua opinione, lo fa senza farsi riconoscere.
E' una mia fissa.


----------



## Old latriglia (14 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Non ho mai sopportato chi, per dire la sua opinione, lo fa senza farsi riconoscere.
> E' una mia fissa.


se esci da sto post vi ho scritto in chiaro che sono nuova


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se mi dici che sono tutti uguali si...
> Io sto provando a dimostrarti che qualche differenza nelle due liste c'è...
> 
> Buscopann


Lo dimostri dicendo che berlusconi compra voti, che è forte in sicilia ecc. ecc.?
In sicilia è forte l'udc che c'entra berlusconi?
E poi hai tirato fuori tutto il repertorio di travaglio. Questo è vero qualunquismo.
Ma ora vado davvero a giocare.
Ci si sente giovedì


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vedi, io non sono contenta ma non lo sarei stata in nessun caso.
> ho votato sperando che le cose cambiassero, che la gente avesse un minimo di coerenza e invece non è così.
> a me che la lega abbia fatto il botto disturba veramente.
> che ancora berlusconi abbia un così grande seguito mi porta a pensare che io non ho capito proprio niente
> ...


L'avevo scritto già una volta. Secondo me non c'è cosa più vera di quello che disse Giolitti più di un secolo fa (e lui era uno che nella politica ci credeva veramente)

"Governare gli italiani non è impossibile..E' inutile"

E anche Cavour disse una cosa molto attuale "Abbiamo fatto l'Italia..Ora dobbiamo fare gli italiani"
Non ci siamo ancora riusciti..Siamo un'accozzaglia di persone che per la maggioranza guardano i propri interessi..non si vota per senso dello Stato. Se così fosse personaggi come Berlusconi non supererebbero il 5%

Buscopann


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vedi, io non sono contenta ma non lo sarei stata in nessun caso.
> ho votato sperando che le cose cambiassero, che la gente avesse un minimo di coerenza e invece non è così.
> a me che la lega abbia fatto il botto disturba veramente.
> che ancora berlusconi abbia un così grande seguito mi porta a pensare che io non ho capito proprio niente
> ...


Tanto lo sai che non vai da nessuna parte. Vuoi andare da sarkozy? Dal bel tenebroso zapatero? Ma ndo vai!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2008)

*Aggiornamento..*

Comunque ora con ca. 6900 sez. scrutinate è avanti il Berlusca anche alla camera (43.892% contro 39,852%)..


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Lo dimostri dicendo che berlusconi compra voti, che è forte in sicilia ecc. ecc.?
> In sicilia è forte l'udc che c'entra berlusconi?
> E poi hai tirato fuori tutto il repertorio di travaglio. Questo è vero qualunquismo.
> Ma ora vado davvero a giocare.
> Ci si sente giovedì


E' vero..E' forte l'UDC

in effetti il Berlusca dalle proiezioni ha il 45,34 in Sicilia.
L'UDC il 10.1

E' vero...E' forte l'UDC, che cazzo c'entra il Berlusca in Sicilia?!

Buscopann


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'avevo scritto già una volta. Secondo me non c'è cosa più vera di quello che disse Giolitti più di un secolo fa (e lui era uno che nella politica ci credeva veramente)
> 
> "Governare gli italiani non è impossibile..E' inutile"
> 
> ...


Ma i PDuisti allora quanto prenderebbero? Continuo a non capire perchè li metti su due piani differenti. Sono stato a contatto con alti dirigenti di partito dei DS. Fanno veramente schifo e per di più vi fanno credere che sono migliori degli altri.
Apprezzo di più uno che mi ruba dicendo che sta rubando piuttosto di uno che ruba dicendomi che sta facendo una buona azione.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Tanto lo sai che non vai da nessuna parte. Vuoi andare da sarkozy? Dal bel tenebroso zapatero? Ma ndo vai!


che ti devo dire? sono due paesi dove mi farebbe meno cagare vivere.
ma come ndo vai??
guarda che ti buco le gomme della bicicletta !!


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Lo dimostri dicendo che berlusconi compra voti, che è forte in sicilia ecc. ecc.?
> In sicilia è forte l'udc che c'entra berlusconi?
> E poi hai tirato fuori tutto il repertorio di travaglio. Questo è vero qualunquismo.
> Ma ora vado davvero a giocare.
> Ci si sente giovedì


e' vero poi che sono i Travaglio e i Grillo che fanno qualunquismo..
Una volta si chiamavano denunce..ora le chiamano qualunquismo..

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma i PDuisti allora quanto prenderebbero? Continuo a non capire perchè li metti su due piani differenti. Sono stato a contatto con alti dirigenti di partito dei DS. Fanno veramente schifo e per di più vi fanno credere che sono migliori degli altri.
> Apprezzo di più *uno che mi ruba dicendo che sta rubando piuttosto di uno che ruba dicendomi che sta facendo una buona azione.*


Ehm...veramente hai coniato lo slogan di Berlusconi..lui mica ruba..lui fa una buona azione..è unto dal Signore no?

Buscopann


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' vero..E' forte l'UDC
> 
> in effetti il Berlusca dalle proiezioni ha il 45,34 in Sicilia.
> L'UDC il 10.1
> ...


LUDC ha il 4% in italia e oltre il 10% in sicilia.
berlusconi ha il 45% ovunque e in sicilia è forte MPA alleato di berlusconi.
A me non va di fare sempre il professore ma .... cazzo ... questo è un dato elementare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vedi, io non sono contenta ma non lo sarei stata in nessun caso.
> ho votato sperando che le cose cambiassero, *che la gente avesse un minimo di coerenza* e invece non è così.
> a me *che la lega abbia fatto il botto* disturba veramente.
> che ancora berlusconi abbia un così grande seguito mi porta a pensare che io non ho capito proprio niente
> ...


Invece ci vedo coerenza con le cose che si sentono dire a proposito dell'economia, delle politiche migratorie ecc...
Sai quale sarà il primo provvedimento del nuovo governo?
L'inasprimento delle pene per chi guida ubriaco.
Non sono mesi che non si parla che di persone investite? Quale pensate sia il motivo?
E degli operai e muratori morti sul lavoro non frega nulla a nessuno, tanto tanti sono pure extracomunitari e in nero ...


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Invece ci vedo coerenza con le cose che si sentono dire a proposito dell'economia, delle politiche migratorie ecc...
> Sai quale sarà il primo provvedimento del nuovo governo?
> L'inasprimento delle pene per chi guida ubriaco.
> Non sono mesi che non si parla che di persone investite? Quale pensate sia il motivo?
> E degli operai e muratori morti sul lavoro non frega nulla a nessuno, tanto tanti sono pure extracomunitari e in nero ...


uè, a me frega eccome!


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> e' vero poi che sono i Travaglio e i Grillo che fanno qualunquismo..
> Una volta si chiamavano denunce..ora le chiamano qualunquismo..
> 
> Buscopann


Chicco Testa ex presidente e ad dell'enel di grillo ha detto: quando ero presidente dell'enel feci fare una verifica dei consumi alla sua villa visto che diceva che lui stesso produceva energia. Il risultato fu che consumava più lui che un paesino di piccole dimensioni.
Capito Grillo? Te lo sta mettendo dietro e non te ne accorgi


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> LUDC ha il 4% in italia e oltre il 10% in sicilia.
> berlusconi ha il 45% ovunque e in sicilia è forte MPA alleato di berlusconi.
> A me non va di fare sempre il professore ma .... cazzo ... questo è un dato elementare.


Cazzo..il professore almeno dovrebbe saper contare...
Non serve a nulla fare il professore dicendo che se uno ha il 10 e l'altro il 45 è più forte quello che ha il 10

Buscopann


----------



## Old latriglia (14 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E degli operai e muratori morti sul lavoro non frega nulla a nessuno, tanto tanti sono pure extracomunitari e in nero ...


su questo punto secondo me invece se ci mettono becco iniziano a fare i distinguo tra incidenti in itinere e quelli realmente sul lavoro  

	
	
		
		
	


	





per farne che poi si vedrà ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> uè, a me frega eccome!


Guardando i risultati elettorali ...non frega nulla alla maggioranza...


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Chicco Testa ex presidente e ad dell'enel di grillo ha detto: quando ero presidente dell'enel feci fare una verifica dei consumi alla sua villa visto che diceva che lui stesso produceva energia. Il risultato fu che consumava più lui che un paesino di piccole dimensioni.
> Capito Grillo? Te lo sta mettendo dietro e non te ne accorgi


Senti...Forse tu non hai capito che a me di quanto consuma la villa di Grillo non me ne fotte una sega...
A me interessa quello che lui denuncia. 
A me quello che me lo sta mettendo nel di dietro non è Grillo...Ma è ad esempio la legge Biagi con la quale nel mio settore si stanno perdendo migliaia di posti di lavoro di cui nessuno parla per sostituirli con altri a tempo determinato o a progetto sottopagati.
Questo me lo sta mettendo nel culo...La villa di Grillo non mi fa nè caldo nè freddo..

Buscopann


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cazzo..il professore almeno dovrebbe saper contare...
> Non serve a nulla fare il professore dicendo che se uno ha il 10 e l'altro il 45 è più forte quello che ha il 10
> 
> Buscopann


Allora cerco di spiegarti se riesco. In sicilia udc ha più del doppio che in tutta l'italia. Significa qualcosa o no?
il pdl (con una fortissima componente in sicilia del MPA) ha il 45% ... peraltro ha il 45% in tutta italia.
l'UDC è fortissima lì. IL Pdl è forte come nelle altre parti di italia. non so se sono riuscito a chiarirmi


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Allora cerco di spiegarti se riesco. In sicilia udc ha più del doppio che in tutta l'italia. Significa qualcosa o no?
> il pdl (con una fortissima componente in sicilia del MPA) ha il 45% ... peraltro ha il 45% in tutta italia.
> l'UDC è fortissima lì. IL Pdl è forte come nelle altre parti di italia. non so se sono riuscito a chiarirmi


Senti professore..il 45 è il dato del PDL...l'MPA ha l'8.9. il 45 è il dato del solo PDL..Cazzo..apri un sito di proiezioni almeno...

Buscopann


----------



## Old unodinoi (14 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Senti...Forse tu non hai capito che a me di quanto consuma la villa di Grillo non me ne fotte una sega...
> A me interessa quello che lui denuncia.
> A me quello che me lo sta mettendo nel di dietro non è Grillo...Ma è ad esempio la legge Biagi con la quale nel mio settore si stanno perdendo migliaia di posti di lavoro di cui nessuno parla per sostituirli con altri a tempo determinato o a progetto sottopagati.
> Questo me lo sta mettendo nel culo...La villa di Grillo non mi fa nè caldo nè freddo..
> ...


La legge Biagi (e quando parli del professore sciacquati la bocca) è una delle leggi migliori che abbia partorito il parlamento negli ultimi 20 anni.
Ha creato milioni di posti di lavoro che diversamente non ci sarebbero. Spiegami perchè un imprenditore che deve fare attenzione al conto economico deve assumere qui e non in romania!
Che ci guadagna? Una impresa non è la croce rossa deve produrre profitti.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

time!!!!!!!!!!!
chi si viene a bere una birretta?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ma non c'è un baretto in questo forum??


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> La legge Biagi (e quando parli del professore sciacquati la bocca) è una delle leggi migliori che abbia partorito il parlamento negli ultimi 20 anni.
> Ha creato milioni di posti di lavoro che diversamente non ci sarebbero. Spiegami perchè un imprenditore che deve fare attenzione al conto economico deve assumere qui e non in romania!
> Che ci guadagna? Una impresa non è la croce rossa deve produrre profitti.


Grande.
Poi quando la gente non riuscirà più a pagare il mutuo e crolleranno le banche come negli Stati Uniti sai che fine farà la tua aziendina?
Vabbè dai..per almeno 5 anni sei al sicuro col Berlusca

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> time!!!!!!!!!!!
> chi si viene a bere una birretta??


Fa niente se prendo un prosecco?


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'avevo scritto già una volta. Secondo me non c'è cosa più vera di quello che disse Giolitti più di un secolo fa (e lui era uno che nella politica ci credeva veramente)
> 
> "Governare gli italiani non è impossibile..E' inutile"
> 
> ...


Quoto tutti i tuoi interventi.

Aggiungo con amarezza che ci meritiamo questo declino, come cittadini non siamo migliori di chi ci rappresenta.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2008)

Busco, forse dovresti almeno valutare che se uno come Berlusconi torna a prendere tanti voti (e la lega a ruota) qualcosa di sbagliato la sinistra al governo l'ha fatto no?

Almeno sul fronte di drenare più risorse di quanto fosse strettamente necessario (hai presente il tesoretto cos'è? Null'altro che ERRORI di calcolo...avevano bisogno di un pò di sangue e a momenti han ammazzato il malato da tanto che gliene han cavato!)...

Almeno sul fronte della sicurezza e dello scarso sostegno alle forze di pubblica sicurezza e con scarso incidere sulla magistratura (non dico certo come la intende il berlusca, ma sicuramente vi andava messo mano...perchè anche lì c'è una bella casta strapagata che agisce, salvo rari casi di efficienza, quando e come gli va...tanto...chi li tocca?)

Almeno sul fronte della spesa pubblica, dell'incapacità a non concedere a ogni signorotto della coalizione quello che chiedeva pur di tenerlo buono...

Questo è quello che han percepito quel 4-5% di elettori di sinistra che stavolta son stati a casa! E che non hanno perdonato a Veltroni che dietro ha sempre gli stessi di Prodi (o buona parte, salvo qualche faccia nuova...di facciata!) e una politica che non va al cuore dei problemi...rincorrendo il Berlusca sullo stesso terreno delle promesse elettorali...buone da mane a sera e il suo personale esser ondivago (il crozzesco MA ANCHE...non è così lontano dal reale atteggiamento del Walter!!)

Con questo non nego un bel passo avanti nella scelta che ha fatto di liberarsi dei Bertinotti &co...ma da qui a rappresentare una svolta rispetto al precedente governo...ce ne passa!


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> La legge Biagi (e quando parli del professore sciacquati la bocca) è una delle leggi migliori che abbia partorito il parlamento negli ultimi 20 anni.
> *Ha creato milioni di posti di lavoro che diversamente non ci sarebbero*. Spiegami perchè un imprenditore che deve fare attenzione al conto economico deve assumere qui e non in romania!
> Che ci guadagna? Una impresa non è la croce rossa deve produrre profitti.


Scusami.. ma spero tu stia scherzando.. 
Berlusconi non ha mai creato un milione di posti di lavoro.

E il lavoro atipico è nato prima della legge Biagi. Con essa ha avuto un assetto soltanto parzialmente diverso.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fa niente se prendo un prosecco?


basta che perdiamo i sensi


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Busco, forse dovresti almeno valutare che se uno come Berlusconi torna a prendere tanti voti (e la lega a ruota) qualcosa di sbagliato la sinistra al governo l'ha fatto no?
> 
> Almeno sul fronte di drenare più risorse di quanto fosse strettamente necessario (hai presente il tesoretto cos'è? Null'altro che ERRORI di calcolo...avevano bisogno di un pò di sangue e a momenti han ammazzato il malato da tanto che gliene han cavato!)...
> 
> ...


La sinistra non ha fatto errori..non ha fatto proprio un bel niente...Non è riuscita a governare perchè per tenere insieme una Torre di Babele non si prendevano decisioni.
La sinistra però una cosa ha provato a farla: la lotta all'evasione fiscale..E ci stava riuscendo anche piuttosto bene..E' l'unico modo per riuscire a far diminuire la presione fiscale.
Ora si tornerà come prima..Anche quei piccoli passi avanti che si erano fatti rimarranno un lontano ricordo

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Scusami.. ma spero tu stia scherzando..
> Berlusconi non ha mai creato un milione di posti di lavoro.
> 
> E il lavoro atipico è nato prima della legge Biagi. Con essa ha avuto un assetto soltanto parzialmente diverso.


Con essa sono nate le CESSIONI di RAMO  d'AZIENDA.
Una vera e propria furbata per i licenziamenti collettivi. Roba da terzo mondo...

Buscopann


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2008)

La situazione anche alla camera va sempre più verso il 5% di distacco.
Immagino che il 'governo berlusconi parte II' sia alle porte.
Concordo con Vulvia: evidentemetne non ci meritiamo di meglio di chi ci sta per governare. 
Concordo con Fedi: chiarmaente prodi avrebbe potuto fare di più. Io una cosa non gli perdono: che se i tassisti scioperavano si correva al tavolo delle tarttative, se protesta un medico chi se ne frega tanto il servizio base è garantito. 
Sto per dire una cosa gravissima: in questo paese servono 5anni di dittatura illuminata: qualcuno che possa governare perchè 'unto dal popolo' (non col 5%di scarto, ma almeno col 60% dei voti) senza rotture di scatole e tavoli di trattative.
Poi vediamo.  
Sono arrabbiata, scusate. 
Che palle!


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> La situazione anche alla camera va sempre più verso il 5% di distacco.
> Immagino che il 'governo berlusconi parte II' sia alle porte.
> Concordo con Vulvia: evidentemetne non ci meritiamo di meglio di chi ci sta per governare.
> Concordo con Fedi: chiarmaente prodi avrebbe potuto fare di più. Io una cosa non gli perdono: che se i tassisti scioperavano si correva al tavolo delle tarttative, se protesta un medico chi se ne frega tanto il servizio base è garantito.
> ...


Parte terza..è il terzo Governo Berlusconi

Buscopann


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Parte terza..è il terzo Governo Berlusconi
> 
> Buscopann


Santo cielo, hai ragione, me l'ero scordato!!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> La legge Biagi (*e quando parli del professore sciacquati la bocca*) è una delle leggi migliori che abbia partorito il parlamento negli ultimi 20 anni.
> Ha creato milioni di posti di lavoro che diversamente non ci sarebbero. Spiegami perchè un imprenditore che deve fare attenzione al conto economico deve assumere qui e non in romania!
> Che ci guadagna? Una impresa non è la croce rossa deve produrre profitti.


a proposito..Professore l'hai usato tu..mica io...
Fai come Berlusconi? smentisci subito dopo?

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Santo cielo, hai ragione, me l'ero scordato!!!


Bisogna confidare ...che la Natura faccia il suo corso...


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *La sinistra non ha fatto errori*..non ha fatto proprio un bel niente...Non è riuscita a governare perchè per tenere insieme una Torre di Babele non si prendevano decisioni.
> La sinistra però una cosa ha provato a farla: la lotta all'evasione fiscale..E ci stava riuscendo anche piuttosto bene..E' l'unico modo per riuscire a far diminuire la presione fiscale.
> Ora si tornerà come prima..Anche quei piccoli passi avanti che si erano fatti rimarranno un lontano ricordo
> 
> Buscopann


Dai Busco...la sinistra non ha fatto errori???!?!??!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma la sinistra E' una torre di Babele!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Come pensi che possa aver credito per riproporsi, ora come ora? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Basta guardare che bel risultato han ottenuto Bertinotti e c. (sotto al 4%..per fortuna!)...


----------



## Grande82 (14 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bisogna confidare ...che la Natura faccia il suo corso...


Persa, so di uomini di circa 118 anni in italia......


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Con essa sono nate le CESSIONI di RAMO d'AZIENDA.
> Una vera e propria furbata per i licenziamenti collettivi. Roba da terzo mondo...
> 
> Buscopann


Guarda, potremmo fare notte parlando degli attacchi che sono stati sferrati al diritto dei lavoratori.. e la detassazione degli straordinari è un altro.
La realtà è che il rischio d'impresa (!) sta lentamente passando sulla pelle dei lavoratori. Si ritorna lentamente all'inizio del XX secolo.


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dai Busco...la sinistra non ha fatto errori???!?!??!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rileggi quello che ho scritto...Non fermarti alla prima frase

Buscopann


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Guarda, potremmo fare notte parlando degli attacchi che sono stati sferrati al diritto dei lavoratori.. e la defiscalizzazione degli straordinari è un altro.
> La realtà è che il rischio d'impresa (!) sta lentamente passando sulla pelle dei lavoratori. Si ritorna lentamente all'inizio del XX secolo.


La legge Biagi non recepisce appieno TUTTE le componenti che Biagi aveva previsto...tipo gli ammortizzatori sociali (assegni di disoccupazione), la riqualificazione dei lavoratori, la riforma degli uffici del lavoro etc etc...

Io spero che qualcosa in più si possa fare, ma che abbia creato opportunità in più di stabilizzazione/tutela (come ha giustamente sottolineato Vulvia il precariato era antecedente a quella riforma) del lavoratore è innegabile!


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Guarda, potremmo fare notte parlando degli attacchi che sono stati sferrati al diritto dei lavoratori.. e la detassazione degli straordinari è un altro.
> La realtà è che il rischio d'impresa (!) sta lentamente passando sulla pelle dei lavoratori. Si ritorna lentamente all'inizio del XX secolo.


Esatto..solo che le lotte sindacali oramai sono fuori moda...Ora è più facile anche per un operaio votare Berlusconi e sperare che lui faccia il miracolo..

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La legge Biagi non recepisce appieno TUTTE le componenti che Biagi aveva previsto...tipo gli ammortizzatori sociali (assegni di disoccupazione), la riqualificazione dei lavoratori, la riforma degli uffici del lavoro etc etc...
> 
> Io spero che qualcosa in più si possa fare, ma che abbia creato opportunità in più di stabilizzazione/tutela (come ha giustamente sottolineato Vulvia il precariato era antecedente a quella riforma) del lavoratore è innegabile!


L'opportunità l'ha creata per le aziende.

Per uno che ha famiglia e si ritrova con un contratto a progetto da 900/1000 euro al mese io non ci vedo nessuna opportunità..non so tu che opportunità ci vedi..

Buscopann


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Esatto..solo che le lotte sindacali oramai sono fuori moda...Ora è più facile anche per un operaio votare Berlusconi e sperare che lui faccia il miracolo..
> 
> Buscopann


Le lotte sindacali di QUESTI SINDACATI son d'accordo con te che siano fuori moda...e fuori tempo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2008)

Altro che sondaggi... basta ascoltare le bidelle...e so sempre come va...


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'opportunità l'ha creata per le aziende.
> 
> Per uno che ha famiglia e si ritrova con un contratto a progetto da 900/1000 euro al mese io non ci vedo nessuna opportunità..non so tu che opportunità ci vedi..
> 
> Buscopann


Meglio il lavoratore "socialmente utile" (vedi il numero degli spazzini a Napoli! :nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




    che aspetta dieci anni sperando che poi lo assuma una qualche amministrazione pubblica? (Ricordi chi li ha introdotti vero?)


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Altro che sondaggi... basta ascoltare le bidelle...e so sempre come va...


 

verità.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Aprile 2008)

Vorrei solo dare un dato certo sui contratti atipici.....

mia busta paga di 2 anni fa mese di luglio:

ore lavorate 190....al netto 915 euro.....

Per fortuna ne sono fuori.


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Meglio il lavoratore "socialmente utile" (vedi il numero degli spazzini a Napoli! :nuke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ovviamente no.

Però il facile paragone con i lavori socialmente utili la dice già lunga rispetto a come vengono considerate molte professionalità atipiche spesso alte ma sottopagate, sedute a fianco di un lavoratore a tempo indeterminato di pari grado e pari mansione retribuito il doppio + contributi. (A tale proposito, il governo Prodi ha stilato una lista di impieghi che per loro natura non possono essere considerati atipici.. chissà che fine farà questo provvedimento).

Il lavoro atipico è nato per creare una maggiore flessibilità e mobilità di accesso al lavoro, non come intervento "tampone" dello Stato. Oramai accade che chi entra nel mondo del lavoro con questo tipo di contratti non vi esce più: gente di 35-40 precari da 10 anni e oltre.

Ciò che non si capisce è che queste persone non sono autosufficienti oggi e non lo saranno domani quando saranno vecchie: chi li manterrà allora? Non si capisce che è nell'interesse di tutti trovare altre soluzioni.


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Io non ho padroni ... e tu? A chi stai rubando soldi stando collegato a quest'ora? Fila via a lavorare!!


A quest'ora ho finito di lavorare (a proposito... anche io non ho padroni) e cerco di dedicare del tempo a me stesso. 

Cerco di godermi la vita senza essere schiavo del profitto, come te....

Vedi un pò tu chi è più coglione.....


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bisogna confidare ...che la Natura faccia il suo corso...


Lo diceva Montanelli che per liberarsi del cancro Berlusconi gli italiani devono passarci attraverso.

Lo diceva Montanelli, il più grande giornalista anticomunista di questo secolo.....

Ci passeremo, io nel frattempo stacco il cervello e mi dò alla contemplazione


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> A quest'ora ho finito di lavorare (a proposito... anche io non ho padroni) e cerco di dedicare del tempo a me stesso.
> 
> Cerco di godermi la vita senza essere schiavo del profitto, come te....
> 
> Vedi un pò tu chi è più coglione.....


ma possibile che non si riesca a parlare di politica senza insultarsi ed incazzarsi?
mi sembra che unodinoi ,tutto sommato, non faccia che esprimere la sua opinione come tutti   che, pur essendo diversa dalla maggioranza di chi scrive qui ,non deve  necessariamente essere sbagliata o peggiore!
su raga, relax and enjoy che tanto non cambia un casso
io  ,per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere , continuo ad 'mbriacarmi ed affogare i miei dispiaceri..


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma possibile che non si riesca a parlare di politica senza insultarsi ed incazzarsi?
> mi sembra che unodinoi ,tutto sommato, non faccia che esprimere la sua opinione come tutti che, pur essendo diversa dalla maggioranza di chi scrive qui ,non deve necessariamente essere sbagliata o peggiore!
> su raga, relax and enjoy che tanto non cambia un casso
> io ,per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere , continuo ad 'mbriacarmi ed affogare i miei dispiaceri..


Asu.... Io ho creato un topic di opinione, sarcastico. E non di certo contro unodinoi.

Lui ha risposto dandomi dell'ubriacone e "cannato" del fine settimana (a proposito, vedo che mi fai concorrenza.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )  ...

Fai un pò tu....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Asu.... Io ho creato un topic di opinione, sarcastico. E non di certo contro unodinoi.
> 
> Lui ha risposto dandomi dell'*ubriacone* e "cannato"* del fine settimana *(a proposito, vedo che mi fai concorrenza....
> 
> ...


a me non l'ha detto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ....forse perchè sa che non mi limito al fine settimana ma che son donnina coerente e costante


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Meglio il lavoratore "socialmente utile" (vedi il numero degli spazzini a Napoli! :nuke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assolutamente no.
Ma un lavoratore atipico DEVE e ripeto DEVE essere pagato molto di più di uno con contratto a tempo indeterminato, soprattutto quando il lavoratore in questione non va a pulire le strade, ma è un laureato e svolge una professione che comporta un ruolo di responsabilità!
Nel mio settore, io che ho un contratto a tempo indeterminato, prendo circa il doppio se non di più di miei colleghi con contratti atipici che svolgono lo stesso tipo di lavoro e che hanno un'alta probabilità di restare a casa.
E' un sistema che non sta in piedi...Bisogna con LEGGI impedire queste cose. L'impoverimento della società è causato da tutto questo dilagare di contratti atipici sottopagati..Se si nega questa cosa o lo si fa perchè si è miopi o lo si fa per interesse  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Le tutele devono essere biunivoche. Nel senso che tu azienda, se mi vuoi assumere per potermi lasciare a casa facilmente un giorno se non avrai più bisogno di me mi devi pagare molto di più.
Il rischio ci deve essere da tutte e due le parti...Non ci può essere una tutela che va in un'unica direzione. Altrimenti non si parla più di datori di lavoro, ma di sfruttamento. E questa è la piega che sta prendendo l'imprenditoria in Italia, favorita da dei sindacati che nei primi anni '80 ti tiravano giù l'azienda se succedevano queste cose e oggi invece se ne stanno zitti in cambio di poltrone in politica.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (14 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma possibile che non si riesca a parlare di politica senza insultarsi ed incazzarsi?
> mi sembra che unodinoi ,tutto sommato, non faccia che esprimere la sua opinione come tutti che, pur essendo diversa dalla maggioranza di chi scrive qui ,non deve necessariamente essere sbagliata o peggiore!
> su raga, relax and enjoy che tanto non cambia un casso
> io ,per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere , continuo ad 'mbriacarmi ed affogare i miei dispiaceri..


Hai ragione. Esprime idee sue..
Però devi capire che su certi argomenti non si può esprimere tranquillamente le proprie idee...Perchè certe idee sono responsabili della sofferenza di parecchie persone...

Buscopann


----------



## Old Addos (14 Aprile 2008)

*Fort Alamo*

Io ho votato Arcobaleno , quindi oserei dire buoni ma pochi ( purtroppo ).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2008)

E' preoccupante che tanti cittadini non siano rappresentati in parlamento.




POLITICA 

*SA e il Ps non raggiungono il quorum. In un colpo escono*
*dalle istituzioni la sinistra storica e quella dei movimenti*

*La fine di un'epoca, un Parlamento
senza comunisti né socialisti*

*di ANDREA DI NICOLA*



*ROMA -* Sono passati 60 anni da quando un comunista, Umberto Terracini, firmava la Carta costituzionale della neonata repubblica. Sei decenni dopo, e per la prima volta da quando il fascismo li aveva messi fuorilegge, nel Parlamento italiano non siederanno né comunisti, né socialisti. Il poco più del 3% preso alla Camera dalla Sinistra e l'Arcobaleno e lo 0,9% raccattato dagli eredi di Pietro Nenni e Bettino Craxi non lasciano possibilità. A Montecitorio e Palazzo Madama nessuna targhetta adornerà le stanze dei gruppi parlamentari con i simboli del lavoro che hanno percorso tutto il '900. 

I socialisti hanno provato a fare breccia battendo la via del laicismo, della contrapposizione netta, diretta e frontale alllo "Stato clericale" che da Boselli in giù gli eredi del garofano indicavano come il pericolo massimo per il Paese. Ma non ha pagato. 

Gli eredi del comunismo nelle sue varie forme ci hanno provato. Hanno provato a rinunciare a nome e simboli per resistere ancora una Legislatura, per portare questo fardello novecentesco nella storia politica del XXI secolo, ma non è bastato. Dalle politiche del 2006, dopo due anni di governo, i partiti che formavano la cosidetta "sinistra radicale" hanno perso il 9%. "Una sconfitta di proporzioni impreviste" ha detto desolato il leader Fausto Bertinotti. 

Una sconfitta che lascia senza rappresentanza parlamentare non solo la "sinistra storica" ma anche tutto un mondo che prima fra Rifondazione, Verdi e Comunisti Italiani trovava un suo riferimento nelle istituzioni. La sinistra dei comitati, dei centri sociali, dell'antagonismo. Via i pacifisti che appena 5 anni fa riempivano le piazze e le strade, fermavano i treni che portavano armi all'Iraq, che riempivano le finestre d'Italia di bandiere arcobaleno. Via i comitati del no: niente rappresentanza per i vicentini che non vogliono la base Usa né per i valligiani che vogliono fermare la Tav che dovrebbe invadere le loro terre. E i centri sociali? Quante volte Rifondazione o i Verdi erano intervenuti per tenere a freno questi compagni un po' troppo esuberanti? Anche per loro niente più lacci, lacciuoli, equilibri di partito o di coalizione da tenere insieme. Caruso torna a casa nel suo Sud Ribelle, Daniele Farina al Leoncavallo di Milano. Che farà ora l'area dell'antagonismo militante? In molti fra loro, in realtà, tirano un sospiro di sollievo. 

In un colpo solo, insomma, sono scomparsi la vecchia e la nuova sinistra. Ha pesato l'astensionismo, certo, molti compagni che piuttosto che beccarsi Berlusconi hanno preferito "turarsi il naso" e votare Veltroni, due anni di governo con poche prede nel carniere da esibire al momento della campagna elettorale; un leader un po' appannato dagli stucchi e dagli ori degli appartamenti riservati al presidente della Camera. Pesi diversi e tutti influenti ma resta il fatto che una stagione è finita nel modo più brusco. Nichi Vendola che sarà probabilmente chiamato a ricostruire dopo il terremoto e che è anche il leader più immaginifico che si agita nella sinistra, ormai, extraparlamentare, lo ha detto subito, a caldo: "Il Novecento ci è precipitato addosso". 

(_14 aprile 2008_) 

http://www.repubblica.it/2008/04/sezioni/politica/elezioni-2008/via-comunisti/via-comunisti.html


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Altro che sondaggi... basta ascoltare le bidelle...e so sempre come va...
















Ma perchè...cosa votano le bidelle?


----------



## Old unodinoi (15 Aprile 2008)

Parto da ciò che dice Persa: basta ascoltare le bidelle ... ecco io non riesco a perdonare alla sinistra questa sua "presunta" superiorità intellettuale. Questo modo di porsi nei confronti di chi vota in modo diverso quasi fossero delle persone intellettivamente inferiori. Sono lo stesso voti democratici o no? Voglio dire: hanno diritto di cittadinanza coloro che hanno votato lega piuttosto che forza nuova piuttosto che sinistra critica?
Molti voti vengono persi dal PD e dalla sinistra proprio perchè tanti italiani non ci stanno a farsi etichettare come dei sub dotati. 
Perchè non ci si può confrontare sui temi e non su quanto è alto, quanto è liftato, quanto è ignorante?!?
Quando si parla di politici, di sindacati ... credo bisognerebbe frequentarli dal di dentro per capire il loro declino. I sindacalisti, conoscendoli davvero, ti rendi conto che fanno esclusivamente i cazzi loro. Ho la fortuna/sfortuna di conoscerli, di lavorarci insieme (ciascuno nel suo ruolo), di andarci a cena ... fanno esattamente i cazzi loro come berlusconi se non peggio.
Sulla legge Biagi (a propostito busco parlando di professore parlavo del prof biagi): molte imprese avrebbero fatto a meno di assumere se non ci fosse stata la legge biagi. Lo so che non è ciò che auspichiamo ma molte aziende delocalizzano gli stabilimenti produttivi (anche i back office e non solo la produzione) in romania, bulgaria, ecc. perchè lì la manodopera costa meno. Un imprenditore che può farlo delocalizza.
Per far ripartire i consumi occorre abbassare le tasse e contestualmente continuare con la lotta all'evasione. Con la giusta tassazione le aziende non troverebbero conveniente evadere.
Bisogna portare le persone, i consumatori, a chiedere gli scontrini e le fatture. All'idraulico, per esempio, non chiedete lo sconto se non vi fa la fattura e non vi fa pagare l'iva. Chiedete, invece, la fattura che SPERIAMO si potrà in futuro portare in detrazione sui redditi. Bisognerebbe mettere in moto un meccanismo di autocontrollo reciproco.
Altra nota: sono dispiaciuto che alcune forze politiche come l'arcobaleno non sia no entrate in parlamento. Mi dispiace per l'intelligenza di bertinotti anche se non condivido nulla di ciò che dice. Mi fa piacere invece per pecoraro scanio, vladimir luxuria, caruso ecc.

Prima di darmi del fascista cercate di leggere tutto ciò che ho scritto


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Parto da ciò che dice Persa: basta ascoltare le bidelle ... ecco io non riesco a perdonare alla sinistra questa sua "presunta" superiorità intellettuale. Questo modo di porsi nei confronti di chi vota in modo diverso quasi fossero delle persone intellettivamente inferiori. Sono lo stesso voti democratici o no? Voglio dire: hanno diritto di cittadinanza coloro che hanno votato lega piuttosto che forza nuova piuttosto che sinistra critica?
> *Molti voti vengono persi dal PD e dalla sinistra proprio perchè tanti italiani non ci stanno a farsi etichettare come dei sub dotati. *
> Perchè non ci si può confrontare sui temi e non su quanto è alto, quanto è liftato, quanto è ignorante?!?
> Quando si parla di politici, di sindacati ... credo bisognerebbe frequentarli dal di dentro per capire il loro declino. I sindacalisti, conoscendoli davvero, ti rendi conto che fanno esclusivamente i cazzi loro. Ho la fortuna/sfortuna di conoscerli, di lavorarci insieme (ciascuno nel suo ruolo), di andarci a cena ... fanno esattamente i cazzi loro come berlusconi se non peggio.
> ...


Subdotati...? Ma mica c'è bisogno di etichette. Rieleggere per la terza volta il nano è incredibile.   

	
	
		
		
	


	




In ogni caso, questa volta c'è una maggioranza di ferro e non c'è casini tra le palle...non ci sono più alibi. Vedremo alla fine dei 5 anni come sarà l'Italia.


----------



## Old unodinoi (15 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Subdotati...? Ma mica c'è bisogno di etichette. Rieleggere per la terza volta il nano è incredibile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cvd


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

che siano fuori pecoraro e caruso fa piacere anche a me


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che siano fuori pecoraro e caruso fa piacere anche a me


pecoraro in particolar modo...che cazzaro tremendo!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> pecoraro in particolar modo...che cazzaro tremendo!


perchè caruso no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









luxuria invece l'ho trovata meno "dannosa" di molti altri e non scema come pensavo


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè caruso no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pecoraro è peggio...molto peggio!
Luxuria tutte le volte che l'ho sentita parlare...mi è piaciuta. Perchè la pensavi scema?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> pecoraro è peggio...molto peggio!
> Luxuria tutte le volte che l'ho sentita parlare...mi è piaciuta. Perchè la pensavi scema?


le poche volte che l'ho vista come ospite in alcuni trasmissioni tutto mi sembrava tranne che intelligente.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





forse hai ragione, Caruso è meno furbetto di pecoraro

vado in riunione 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ciao a tutti


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè caruso no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caruso era più importante di quel che voi possiate pensare. Rappresentava un mondo che è in sbalorditiva crescita.... Quello di coloro che, esausti, hanno mollato la rincorsa del modello di vita consumistico e si sono inventati un nuovo modo di essere... Ne ho fatto parte per un certo periodo della mia vita.... Credetemi, c'è tanto di vero e di nobile lì dentro. La TV ha distorto la realtà.....


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Caruso era più importante di quel che voi possiate pensare. Rappresentava un mondo che è in sbalorditiva crescita.... Quello di coloro che, esausti, hanno mollato la rincorsa del modello di vita consumistico e si sono inventati un nuovo modo di essere... Ne ho fatto parte per un certo periodo della mia vita.... Credetemi, c'è tanto di vero e di nobile lì dentro. La TV ha distorto la realtà.....


Infatti a me caruso non sta antipatico...e capisco la sua funzione! pecoraro invece lo avverto come il classico fighetto snob cazzaro!


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti a me caruso non sta antipatico...e capisco la sua funzione! *pecoraro invece lo avverto come il classico fighetto snob cazzaro*!


Lo hai centrato in pieno. Rappresenta davvero quella tipologia di gente.... Ne conosco tanti dentro le varie associazioni ambientaliste... Grosso modo, e con una grossolana generalizzazione, almeno i leaders ricalcano quella tipologia.. Benestanti, laureati, vagamente alternativi nell'aspetto, molto attivi nelle iniziative culturali... Ma raramente si giocano il culo nella vita....
A Scanzano (ricordate la storia delle scorie radioattive ?) sulle rotaie delle ferrovia e sulla statale 101 si stendevano i NO Global, mica loro...


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Lo hai centrato in pieno. Rappresenta davvero quella tipologia di gente.... Ne conosco tanti dentro le varie associazioni ambientaliste... Grosso modo, e con una grossolana generalizzazione, almeno i leaders ricalcano quella tipologia.. Benestanti, laureati, vagamente alternativi nell'aspetto, molto attivi nelle iniziative culturali... Ma raramente si giocano il culo nella vita....
> A Scanzano (ricordate la storia delle scorie radioattive ?) sulle rotaie delle ferrovia e sulla statale 101 si stendevano i NO Global, *mica loro*...


Certo che no, caro Jesus...se si stendono loro, poi si sporcano il vestitino di D&G.


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che no, caro Jesus...se si stendono loro, poi si sporcano il vestitino di D&G.


Non solo.... Ci resterebbero un secondo, non appena uno sbirro gli si avvicina.... se la fanno sotto.....


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> La sinistra però una cosa ha provato a farla: la lotta all'evasione fiscale..E ci stava riuscendo anche piuttosto bene..E' l'unico modo per riuscire a far diminuire la presione fiscale.
> Ora si tornerà come prima..Anche quei piccoli passi avanti che si erano fatti rimarranno un lontano ricordo
> 
> Buscopann


sono d'accordo che la sinistra abbia fatto o potuto fare troppo poco, e che la lotta all'evasione fiscale fosse una di quelle cose che iniziava a dare i suoi frutti....
Non so, oggi mi son svegliata male, sono tristissima...


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non solo.... Ci resterebbero un secondo, non appena uno sbirro gli si avvicina.... se la fanno sotto.....


Sai com'è...i manganelli sono così duri...e le macchie di sangue stonano su quei bei completini!


----------



## Old unodinoi (15 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ne ho fatto parte per un certo periodo della mia vita.... Credetemi, c'è tanto di vero e di nobile lì dentro. La TV ha distorto la realtà.....


 
Le rivoluzioni si fanno in parlamento, le persone per bene le fanno in parlamento. Non si fanno nelle piazze, nei centri sociali e okkupando le altrui proprietà.
E poi perchè chiamare i poliziotti sbirri? Fanno solo il loro dovere.


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Le rivoluzioni si fanno in parlamento, le persone per bene le fanno in parlamento. Non si fanno nelle piazze, nei centri sociali e okkupando le altrui proprietà.
> E poi perchè chiamare i poliziotti sbirri? Fanno solo il loro dovere.


Le rivoluzioni si fanno cambiando innanzitutto il proprio mondo. La propria realtà.

Anche io faccio il mio dovere quando sto per i cazzi miei per strada e mi fermano dieci volte solo perchè porto i capelli lunghi e mi piace fumarmi una sigaretta sotto casa all'una di notte....


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Le rivoluzioni si fanno in parlamento, le persone per bene le fanno in parlamento. Non si fanno nelle piazze, nei centri sociali e okkupan ado le altrui proprietà.
> E poi perchè chiamare i poliziotti sbirri? Fanno solo il loro dovere.


Davvero? E chi sarebbero i rivoluzionari in parlamento? Mai stato a una manifestazione? Mai sceso in piazza? Perché? Si delega e basta? Alle persone perbene ovviamente...


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> *Le rivoluzioni si fanno cambiando innanzitutto il proprio mondo. La propria realtà.*
> 
> Anche io faccio il mio dovere quando sto per i cazzi miei per strada e mi fermano dieci volte solo perchè porto i capelli lunghi e mi piace fumarmi una sigaretta sotto casa all'una di notte....


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Davvero? E chi sarebbero i rivoluzionari in parlamento? Mai stato a una manifestazione? Mai sceso in piazza? Perché? Si delega e basta? Alle persone perbene ovviamente...


A sentire udn, sembra che chi scende in piazza a protestare sia un delinquente...


----------



## Old unodinoi (15 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Davvero? E chi sarebbero i rivoluzionari in parlamento? Mai stato a una manifestazione? Mai sceso in piazza? Perché? Si delega e basta? Alle persone perbene ovviamente...


Ciccia la democrazia, ci piaccia o no, ci impone di fare le leggi in parlamento. Se non accettiamo le regole che ci siamo dati 60 anni fa allora è tutto valido.

Per gesù: bene ma dopo che ti hanno controllato, come controllerebbero uno qualsiasi anche con i capelli corti, mica ti sbattono in galera. E', appunto, solo un controllo. Meglio un controllo in più che un controllo in meno.


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A sentire udn, sembra che chi scende in piazza a protestare sia un delinquente...


Chi parla così è perché in piazza non ci è sceso mai... Il 25 aprile è vicino, potrebbe essere un'occasione no? Come quello di anni fa, eravamo in tanti sotto la pioggia...


----------



## Old unodinoi (15 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A sentire udn, sembra che chi scende in piazza a protestare sia un delinquente...


No mi riferivo agli okkupanti, ai centri sociali, ai no global, ai caruso ecc.
Chi scende in piazza pacificamente esprime il suo pensiero ed esercita un diritto.


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ciccia la democrazia, ci piaccia o no, ci impone di fare le leggi in parlamento. Se non accettiamo le regole che ci siamo dati 60 anni fa allora è tutto valido.
> 
> Per gesù: bene ma dopo che ti hanno controllato, come controllerebbero uno qualsiasi anche con i capelli corti, mica ti sbattono in galera. E', appunto, solo un controllo. Meglio un controllo in più che un controllo in meno.


Guarda che quando uno mi ha controllato, ed ha letto sulla carta di identità chi sono e che lavoro faccio, non si dimentica di me.... 
Se mi controlla tre volte la stessa sera vuole solo rompere i coglioni, credimi


----------



## Old unodinoi (15 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chi parla così è perché in piazza non ci è sceso mai... Il 25 aprile è vicino, potrebbe essere un'occasione no? Come quello di anni fa, eravamo in tanti sotto la pioggia...


E io sarei il qualunquista vero? Ripeto che c'è differenza tra scendere in piazza pacificamente e farlo come i no global di cui parlava prima gesù


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> No mi riferivo agli okkupanti, ai centri sociali, ai no global, ai caruso ecc.
> Chi scende in piazza pacificamente esprime il suo pensiero ed esercita un diritto.


I NO Global sono pacifisti e non violenti. Al massimo cercano di difendersi.

O credi anche tu ai Black Block ?


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ciccia la democrazia, ci piaccia o no, ci impone di fare le leggi in parlamento. Se non accettiamo le regole che ci siamo dati 60 anni fa allora è tutto valido.
> 
> Per gesù: bene ma dopo che ti hanno controllato, come controllerebbero uno qualsiasi anche con i capelli corti, mica ti sbattono in galera. E', appunto, solo un controllo. Meglio un controllo in più che un controllo in meno.


Chi parla di leggi? Scendere in piazza e manifestare è DEMOCRAZIA. Che ti piaccia o meno. Ripeto, mai sceso in piazza? 

ps ci conosciamo? Evitiamo l'eccessiva confidenza please... a proposito di regole.


----------



## Old unodinoi (15 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Guarda che quando uno mi ha controllato, ed ha letto sulla carta di identità chi sono e che lavoro faccio, non si dimentica di me....
> Se mi controlla tre volte la stessa sera vuole solo rompere i coglioni, credimi


Sarà un deficiente lui che ti controlla 3 volte la stessa sera ma non è perchè lui è deficiente devi criminalizzare tutti i poliziotti che si fanno ammazzare per 1200 euro al mese


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> E io sarei il qualunquista vero? Ripeto che c'è differenza tra scendere in piazza pacificamente e farlo come i no global di cui parlava prima gesù


E tre. MAI SCESO IN PIAZZA?


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sarà un deficiente lui che ti controlla 3 volte la stessa sera ma non è perchè lui è deficiente devi criminalizzare tutti i poliziotti che si fanno ammazzare per 1200 euro al mese


Io criminalizzo un modo di essere, di fare.... Molto diffuso. Mai avuto a che fare con questa gente ?


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> No mi riferivo agli okkupanti, ai centri sociali, ai no global, ai caruso ecc.
> *Chi scende in piazza pacificamente esprime il suo pensiero ed esercita un diritto*.


Siccome prima hai citato chi scende nelle piazze...sai com'è...sono contento di aver capito male!


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

io sono in lutto ma è inutile menarsela troppo ....
ora vediamo cosa combina il nano....non che mi aspetti molto..

vediamo se mi leva il bollo auto come ha promesso l'altro ieri


----------



## Old unodinoi (15 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chi parla di leggi? Scendere in piazza e manifestare è DEMOCRAZIA. Che ti piaccia o meno. Ripeto, mai sceso in piazza?
> 
> ps ci conosciamo? Evitiamo l'eccessiva confidenza please... a proposito di regole.


Se leggi qualche post sopra ho detto che scendere in piazza è esercitare un proprio diritto ... se fatto in modo pacifico.
Per quanto riguarda la confidenza per me dire "ciccia" non vuol dire eccessiva confidenza ma è un intercalare. Comunque eviterò e ti chiedo scusa.

P.s: anche se non cambia nulla sì sono sceso in piazza pacificamente


----------



## Old unodinoi (15 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io criminalizzo un modo di essere, di fare.... Molto diffuso. Mai avuto a che fare con questa gente ?


Certo che ho avuto a che fare. Ma non ho mai commesso reati.


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Se leggi qualche post sopra ho detto che scendere in piazza è esercitare un proprio diritto ... se fatto in modo pacifico.
> Per quanto riguarda la confidenza per me dire "ciccia" non vuol dire eccessiva confidenza ma è un intercalare. Comunque eviterò e ti chiedo scusa.
> 
> P.s: anche se non cambia nulla sì sono sceso in piazza pacificamente


Scuse accettate, grazie. Mi dici, se vuoi, per cosa sei sceso in piazza? Ovvio che concordo sul pacificamente...


----------



## Old unodinoi (15 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scuse accettate, grazie. Mi dici, se vuoi, per cosa sei sceso in piazza? Ovvio che concordo sul pacificamente...


Sono dirigente nazionale di una associazione. Però oltre non posso dire. Mi scuserai anche per questo.


----------



## Old Jesus (15 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Certo che ho avuto a che fare. Ma non ho mai commesso reati.


Idem.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io sono in lutto ma è inutile menarsela troppo ....
> ora vediamo cosa combina il nano....non che mi aspetti molto..
> 
> *vediamo se mi leva il bollo auto come ha promesso l'altro ieri*


seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sono dirigente nazionale di una associazione. Però oltre non posso dire. Mi scuserai anche per questo.


Ok... Il 25 aprile ci sarai?


----------



## Old unodinoi (15 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ok... Il 25 aprile ci sarai?


Voglio godermi un giorno di riposo. Ho faticato troppo in questi mesi per un nuovo progetto. Credo che la qualità della mia vita e dei miei figli sia più importante. Avrò altre occasioni.


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


non aveva mica anche detto *meno* affitti per tutti???


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non aveva mica anche detto *meno* affitti per tutti???


...ma quando mai...meno *affetti*!


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma quando mai...meno *affetti*!


no no..era affitti...e mi ricordo benissimo che insieme a bossi ci ha promesso anche più *erba * per tutti...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> no no..era affitti...e mi ricordo benissimo che insieme a bossi ci ha promesso anche più *erba * per tutti...

















Se lo fa veramente rientro in Italia...*













*Col cacchio che rientro...


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> no no..era affitti...e mi ricordo benissimo che insieme a bossi ci ha promesso anche più*erba *per tutti...


si è vero...ma guarda che intendeva la famosa strage


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si è vero...ma guarda che intendeva la famosa strage


ma se bossi aveva anche il foulard verde erba e continuava a biascicare...fora i romani dal veneto dentro i semini in parlamento...


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma se bossi aveva anche il foulard verde erba e continuava a biascicare...fora i romani dal veneto dentro i semini in parlamento...


è vero...


----------



## Grande82 (15 Aprile 2008)

Riassumendo: 
1- la lega ha fatto man bassa, tanto più che essendo alleata con il berlusca chi l'ha votata ci credeva molto! Forse per i recenti problemi di spazzatura (leggi: non voglio prendermi i problemi del sud o delle altre regioni sul groppone, viva il federealismo) o per la rabbia crescente contro gli extracomunitari (legatissima ai problemi economici e di disoccupazione degli italiani oggi). La lega rappresenta un partito che fino a ieri era di pazzi visionari ed anticostituzionalisti, oggi è concreto e sembra dare ideali e risposte a chi è sfiduciato.
2- bertinotti è stato fatto fuori. Evidentemente chi lo votava credeva in lui come uomo politico e oggi non ci crede più. I soldati ancora in iraq e i mancati cambiamenti nei due anni di governo avranno fatto la loro parte.
3- niente partiti piccoli. Praticamente solo l'UdC sopravvive, ma a stento. Niente verdi o socialisti o radicali. Niente destra estrema o No all'aborto. La gente si è rotta di chi punta solo su un problema o al massimo due e vuole risposte concrete e a tutto tondo. 

La gente è molto stanca. Soprattutto delle promesse non mantenute o di non vedere cambiare il proprio stile di vita, che , anzi, peggiora.
Quello che non capisco è se davvero siamo così farlocchi da pensare ch ese non ci saranno bollo e ici cambierà qualcosa nella nostra quotidianità! 
Io non odio la destra o le idee del centro destra. Ritengo che per questo paese possano essere valide quanto quelle del centro sinistra. Il fatto è che non ho fiducia che berlusconi voglia risolvere i problemi alal radice, anche col rischio di inimicarsi l'elettorato tutto, magari aumentando i controlli fiscali a tappeto, con aumenti dell'imposizione fiscale locali e nazionali per risanare i conti prima di poter nuovamente investire. Io credo che voglia darci dei contentini, come all'epoca aumentò le pensioni minime a 500euro al mese. Ma i vecchietti sempre nei cassonetti cercano cibo! I problemi del paese sono la produzione e l'occupazione, le infrastrutture e i servizi, lo snellimento delle burocrazie e la necessità di una giustizia rapida e corretta, uguale per tutti.
Avrà qualcuno la forza di raccogliere questi problemi e postili sul piatto, tentare di risolverli?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2008)

comunque è verissimo che berlusconi offre un sacco di posti di lavoro..
adesso rivedremo spuntare come funghi ,  comici (si fa per dire) che camperanno grazie esclusivamente a lui..
grazie a lui ci ribeccheremo umoristi tipo quel pirla di cornacchione e via dicendo..
sto pensando d'impiccarmi alla kenzia vicino all'entrata..


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Aprile 2008)

Io sono scioccata dai voti che la Lega ha preso al sud... qualcuno mi sa dire la percentuale?


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io sono scioccata dai voti che la Lega ha preso al sud... qualcuno mi sa dire la percentuale?


Io non mi meraviglio, ho vinto una scommessa


----------



## Old Buscopann (15 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Riassumendo:
> 1- *la lega ha fatto man bassa, tanto più che essendo alleata con il berlusca chi l'ha votata ci credeva molto! F*orse per i recenti problemi di spazzatura (leggi: non voglio prendermi i problemi del sud o delle altre regioni sul groppone, viva il federealismo) o per la rabbia crescente contro gli extracomunitari (legatissima ai problemi economici e di disoccupazione degli italiani oggi). La lega rappresenta un partito che fino a ieri era di pazzi visionari ed anticostituzionalisti, oggi è concreto e sembra dare ideali e risposte a chi è sfiduciato.
> 2- bertinotti è stato fatto fuori. Evidentemente chi lo votava credeva in lui come uomo politico e oggi non ci crede più. I soldati ancora in iraq e i mancati cambiamenti nei due anni di governo avranno fatto la loro parte.
> 3- niente partiti piccoli. Praticamente solo l'UdC sopravvive, ma a stento. Niente verdi o socialisti o radicali. Niente destra estrema o No all'aborto. La gente si è rotta di chi punta solo su un problema o al massimo due e vuole risposte concrete e a tutto tondo.
> ...


Bossi, che secondo me che voto a sinistra non è affatto un pirla ha detto una cosa stra-vera...subito dopo il voto: 
La Lega è diventato il partito dei lavoratori...Quelli che dovrebbero e invece non si sentono rappresentati da questa sinistra votano Lega.
E' assolutamente vero.
Il PD ha rubato voti all'estrema sinistra perchè pure quelli che hanno sempre votato diliberto, Pecoraro e Bertinotti si sono rotti le palle di una sinistra critica che non serve a un fico secco.
Invece l'ala moderata della sinistra, delusa dall'ultimo Governo si è sentita più rappresentata da una forza popolare come la Lega piuttosto che da un borghese come Veltroni.
Alla fine non sono importanti i contenuti di quello che si dice per smuovere le masse...Questo la sinistra non l'ha ancora capito. Al punto che l'ala più estrema è arrivata all'auto-distruzione con questa politica.
Per smuovere le masse dei lavoratori bisogna fare casino...E' così che il lavoratore e l'operaio incazzato si sente rappresentato...E la Lega rappresenta questa gente.
Io voto a sinistra, ma secondo me Bossi è un genio. 

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chi parla così è perché in piazza non ci è sceso mai... Il 25 aprile è vicino, potrebbe essere un'occasione no? Come quello di anni fa, eravamo in tanti sotto la pioggia...


Che bella manifestazione! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però la cultura dell'opposizione non è cultura di governo...


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Bossi, che secondo me che voto a sinistra non è affatto un pirla ha detto una cosa stra-vera...subito dopo il voto:
> La Lega è diventato il partito dei lavoratori...Quelli che dovrebbero e invece non si sentono rappresentati da questa sinistra votano Lega.
> E' assolutamente vero.
> Il PD ha rubato voti all'estrema sinistra perchè pure quelli che hanno sempre votato diliberto, Pecoraro e Bertinotti si sono rotti le palle di una sinistra critica che non serve a un fico secco.
> ...


Inizio ad esserne convinto anche io...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Inizio ad esserne convinto anche io...


gi spennatori-squartatori di paperi non hanno opinioni politiche


----------



## Sterminator (17 Aprile 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Bossi, che secondo me che voto a sinistra non è affatto un pirla ha detto una cosa stra-vera...subito dopo il voto:
> La Lega è diventato il partito dei lavoratori...Quelli che dovrebbero e invece non si sentono rappresentati da questa sinistra votano Lega.
> E' assolutamente vero.
> Il PD ha rubato voti all'estrema sinistra perchè pure quelli che hanno sempre votato diliberto, Pecoraro e Bertinotti si sono rotti le palle di una sinistra critica che non serve a un fico secco.
> ...


 Per me no.

Ha goduto di voti anche di ex-sinistri solo per protesta o illusi dal miraggio della sicurezza  per  colpa dei clandestini, ignorando,  perche’ e‘ questa la sostanza, che con la lega  al governo hanno regolarizzato 800.000 clandestini e con la Bossi-Fini permangono le  due settimane di tempo per lasciare l’Italia dal decreto di espulsione, anziche’  essere accompagnati fuori per orecchie e calci in culo, quando poi specie dalla Bergamasca e dal  Bresciano partono ogni mattina i Ducato stracarichi di immigrati, deportati all’alba a Milano  a lavorare perche’ fa comodo e schifati la domenica in piazza nel  paese.

Tu pensi che chi li ha votati era a conoscenza del fallimento della banca leghista Creditnord salvata dal Fiorani della Popolare di Lodi per ordine di Geronzi (Capitalia, ex Banca di Roma) e di Fazio ex Banca d'Italia?

Ti ricordi Tremonti contrario a Fazio e la sera dopo il salvataggio leccargli il culo?


Dov'e' la differenza rispetto a Roma ladrona? Ora, siccome non approvo il mancato  appiattimento sulle posizione del governo Prodi che alcuni accusano per non aver  avuto una sinistra piu’ morbida, vorrei sapere da questi passati alla lega&c  , se una posizione di minoranza poteva avere spazio di manovra concesso dagli  interessi che ci sono dietro al Pd. Per es. la perla dell’appalto  dell’espansione della base Ederle vinto dalle legacoop e che ha trovato contraria solo la Sinistra-l'arcobaleno, mi fa il paio con  l’intrallazzo della vendita del cemento palestinese di Arrafat agli israeliani per la  costruzione del loro muro.

La lega (dirigenza) non si gloria perche' sa che e' un fuoco di paglia non spendibile con Berluska e la contro prova saranno le europee tra un anno, tanto e' vero che e' stato gia' ridimensionato e sfankulato nelle sue pretese.


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Per me no.
> 
> Ha goduto di voti anche di ex-sinistri solo per protesta o illusi dal miraggio della sicurezza  per  colpa dei clandestini, ignorando,  perche’ e‘ questa la sostanza, che con la lega  al governo hanno regolarizzato 800.000 clandestini e con la Bossi-Fini permangono le  due settimane di tempo per lasciare l’Italia dal decreto di espulsione, anziche’  essere accompagnati fuori per orecchie e calci in culo, quando poi specie dalla Bergamasca e dal  Bresciano partono ogni mattina i Ducato stracarichi di immigrati, deportati all’alba a Milano  a lavorare perche’ fa comodo e schifati la domenica in piazza nel  paese.
> 
> ...



UE' ... finalmente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ti sei riposato eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	



















   coraggio!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Aprile 2008)

esprimo i seguenti fatti (non opinioni):

- il governo Prodi è durato pochissimo

- il governo Prodi si è distinto per le ruberie di:
 a) Prodi e Mastella, uscite fuori con l'inchiesta di De Magistris e che sono costate a De Magistris il trasferimento e la carriera.
 b) Fassino e D'Alema nel caso Unipol, uscite fuori con l'inchiesta di Clementina Forleo, che ha causato non pochi casini alla Forleo (mi pare che si sia dimessa)  
(se Berlusconi avesse fatto trasferire 2 magistrati che indagavano contro di lui, si sarebbe scatenata la piazza per un mese. se invece lo fa la sinistra, tutto è ok).

- il governo Prodi, che aveva un ministro verde come Pecoraro Scanio che dovrebbe battersi per l'ambiente, non ha fatto niente per i rifiuti di Napoli, (che dopo mesi e mesi sono ancora lì!) causati dall'amministrazione Iervolino e Bassolino. Il risultato è che l'Italia, da sempre sinonimo a livello internazionale di buona cucina, moda, arte, storia e cultura ha fatto una tale figura di merda a livello internazionale che PERSINO SINGAPORE BOICOTTAVA LE MOZZARELLE DI BUFALA CAMPANA!!!!!!! (cioè, gli asiatici, capito? quelli che si mangiano gli involtini primavera, i ragni e i serpenti e che dovrebbero baciare in terra dove passa una mucca nostrana!).  

- i contratti atipici di lavoro non li ha inventati Marco Biagi, ma Tiziano Treu, mi pare nel 1997. Ricordo l'entusiasmo di Rutelli e d'Alema che inneggiavano alla "Flessibilità" (io lo chiamo precariato. Proprio loro che dovrebbero tutelare i lavoratori! Cmq, massimo rispetto per Bertinights che dopo i risultati si è dimesso. Non dimenticherò comunque quando, alla faccia dei lavoratori, aveva usato l'aereo di Stato per andare in Francia al matrimonio di un suo amico).

adesso ci sarà Berlusconi. Ok, si farà le leggi ad personam, farà le gaffe a livello internazionale, monopolizzerà i posti di potere, ma tanto è esattamente quello che ha fatto la sinistra.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Aprile 2008)

altri fatti:

- il ministro dell'economia ha detto che i precari non sono altro che bamboccioni pigri. (questo farebbe incazzare chiunque!).

-Prodi, in ordine al fenomeno "La casta" ha detto (non mi invento niente): "I politici sono espressione del paese. quindi, se i politici rubano vuol dire che gli italiani sono ladri".

qui non si tratta più di destra, sinistra, comunismo, fascismo, moderati o cazzate varie. sono tutti concetti del secolo scorso. qui si tratta di vedere quello che un governo FA!  

il governo Berlusconi ha fatto una serie di cose (cantieri, Mose a venezia, nel mio lavoro ci sono state 10000 riforme globali in altrettante materie giuridiche). Alcune cose sono state fatte bene. altre male. ma comunque, è innegabile, tante cose sono state fatte.

qualcono mi dica che cosa ha fatto il governo Prodi (a parte le schifezze di cui sopra).


----------

